# Eheim 2075 or 2028



## shaz100 (Oct 10, 2009)

Can someone please tell me which of these filters is the better model?


----------



## TorontoRaptorsFan (May 20, 2005)

2075 is the replacement for the 2028. I have a couple of 2028 and they're good but not as easy to prime as the new Pro III models.

I recently picked up a 2075 but haven't hooked it up yet.


----------



## shaz100 (Oct 10, 2009)

TorontoRaptorsFan said:


> 2075 is the replacement for the 2028. I have a couple of 2028 and they're good but not as easy to prime as the new Pro III models.
> 
> I recently picked up a 2075 but haven't hooked it up yet.


Hi I have the 2075 and was wondering how you use the suction aid to prime it? I have pressed it many times consecutively and the tank still does not fill with water. It is hardly self-priming when the primer does not work.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day *shaz100*,

What size tank do you want to use the filter on?

I have a few Eheim Pro 2222's and 2228's. One bit of advice, if possible buy two smaller model eheims and run both on your tank. If I had the money to do over again, I'd be running two Pro 2224's on a couple of my tanks, instead of a single 2228. While the initial outlay may be a bit more, the combined power consumption of the two smaller filters is less than a single larger filter. As these filters last for a very long time, you may find they save you money in the long run.


----------



## shaz100 (Oct 10, 2009)

DeadFishFloating said:


> G'day *shaz100*,
> 
> What size tank do you want to use the filter on?
> 
> I have a few Eheim Pro 2222's and 2228's. One bit of advice, if possible buy two smaller model eheims and run both on your tank. If I had the money to do over again, I'd be running two Pro 2224's on a couple of my tanks, instead of a single 2228. While the initial outlay may be a bit more, the combined power consumption of the two smaller filters is less than a single larger filter. As these filters last for a very long time, you may find they save you money in the long run.


i am running it on a 200litre size tank. i have finally managed to prime it. it is not the easiest filter to prime and if i had known how difficult it was going to be i would have bought one i had to prime myself. I also have a fluval 205 running on the tank. i dont like the spray bar because it is spraying water at an angle instead of straight. it is also splashing the top cover where the light is. i assume this is okay?


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Spraybars are easy to adjust. The water exiting the eheim spraybars come out in a shallow arc. Having the spraybar holes at the water surface would see the water from the shallow arc hitting my glass lids and cuasing a splash effect at the front of the tank. Instead, I like having the spraybar fully submerged just bellow the water surface, and having the spraybar holes slighlty angled upwards so that the top of the arc is rippling the surface, but not breaking the surface. Or you can just twist the spraybar if you like it at the surface, so that the holes are angled down a little to achieve the same effect.

Sorry *shaz100*, I meant to address my question and comment to the OP.


----------



## shaz100 (Oct 10, 2009)

DeadFishFloating said:


> Spraybars are easy to adjust. The water exiting the eheim spraybars come out in a shallow arc. Having the spraybar holes at the water surface would see the water from the shallow arc hitting my glass lids and cuasing a splash effect at the front of the tank. Instead, I like having the spraybar fully submerged just bellow the water surface, and having the spraybar holes slighlty angled upwards so that the top of the arc is rippling the surface, but not breaking the surface. Or you can just twist the spraybar if you like it at the surface, so that the holes are angled down a little to achieve the same effect.
> 
> Sorry *shaz100*, I meant to address my question and comment to the OP.


I dont think i can really change the placement of my spraybar due to the limitations of my tank and the inflexible elbow attached to the spraybar


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

*shaz100* how is your spraybar attached to the elbow?

My spraybar is attached with a small length of hose tubing between the elbow and spraybar. I can turn the spraybar a full 360 degrees. So I can direct the flow up towards the surface, or straight ahead, or down towards the substrate.


----------



## shaz100 (Oct 10, 2009)

DeadFishFloating said:


> *shaz100* how is your spraybar attached to the elbow?
> 
> My spraybar is attached with a small length of hose tubing between the elbow and spraybar. I can turn the spraybar a full 360 degrees. So I can direct the flow up towards the surface, or straight ahead, or down towards the substrate.


i cut a small piece of tube from the hosing for the intlet and outlet pipes. i havent tried to twist the elbow or spraybar as the hosing seems quite stiff.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

shaz100 said:


> i cut a small piece of tube from the hosing for the intlet and outlet pipes. i havent tried to twist the elbow or spraybar as the hosing seems quite stiff.


Exactly what I did as well. The hosing shouldn't be that stiff, and even if it is, you should still be should able rotate the spraybar. You do have to pull the elbow and spaybar out of the hosing when you clean the filter and hoses anyway. You shouldn't need to twist the elbow. All you need to do is turn/twist/spin the spraybar a little bit so that the water coming out is rippling the surface, not spraying above the surface.


----------



## shaz100 (Oct 10, 2009)

DeadFishFloating said:


> shaz100 said:
> 
> 
> > i cut a small piece of tube from the hosing for the intlet and outlet pipes. i havent tried to twist the elbow or spraybar as the hosing seems quite stiff.
> ...


I didnt think i had to pull the spraybar from the hosing to clean it. Is there a better way of connecting the spraybar to the elbow which makes dismantling it easy?


----------

